# Need some advice on this Bulova Accutron Spaceview



## Royal Romanceo (Nov 12, 2018)

Hello, 
I am saw this Bulova Accutron Spaceview 214 1966 on eBay. I was recently introduced to the watch and really super like the look of them . I have copied the dicription from the ad and the pictures.

"1966 Bulova Accutron Space View Crystal with the 214 tuning fork Movement. The watch has been serviced in the past 12 months (by a retired bulova dealer shop left overs) but is not keeping time or running(not humming). Will need service again, a beautiful watch. For a almost 52 year old watch, it surely is a rare item and one not to be missed. THIS IS A STUNNING WATCH. Fits a 6.5 to a 8 inch wrist.

The photos taken are of the item presently for sale."

I also sent the guy a message saying

"*Hello there . I am inquiring about your 1966 Bulova Accutron 214. It is says in the description.*

*"The watch has been serviced in the past 12 months (by a retired bulova dealer shop left overs) " *

*Does this mean that the watch is made up of spare parts or am I mistaken ? *

*Also can you provide purchase papers , service receipts , records and does the watch come with a Bullova Aunthenticated box ?*

*Regards and Thankyou for your time .*

*Roman*

He replied* 
"No, I bought out the repair shop was a customers watch, the box said repaired this was before the owner pass away. The watches have been sitting for all this time some worked and many did not. Even though it said ready for pick up, we do not know the circumstance. Please read the whole estimate if it is running and keeping time or will not hum or run. This one is not running."*

My questions are . Does it look genuine ? I am not very familiar with this make .
The humming not working , is that a difficult job to fix . Would it be a DIY as I am have done some repairs on my other watches or would it need to go to service ? Any guesses on how much it would cost to fix ?

Thanks guys appreciated this !


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Your best bet would be to contact Paul at Electric Watches, known as silverhawk on the forum.

He is the expert on these.

Spares are extremely difficult to find, coils in particular.


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

Serviced in the last 12 months and yet not running? That would worry me. I'd pass and wait for another one (they come up quite frequently on eBay).


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

There are loads of frankens out there. Be wary, and don't buy a non runner would be my advice


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

how many ways can a space view be Frankenized? the first; the wrong crystol. second; no chapter ring under the crystol. i will have to look at mine. vin


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

vinn said:


> how many ways can a space view be Frankenized? the first; the wrong crystol. second; no chapter ring under the crystol. i will have to look at mine. vin


 The most common way is to just remove the dial of a standard Accutron. Then it has wrong hands, crystal, missing bezel, often the wrong case design but they still sell for more than a scruffy dialled Accutron. It's sad


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Saw a stunning one at the Watch Fair today and I was tempted but I thought £700 was a bit over the top with no box or papers.


----------



## Bcasecollector (Oct 2, 2017)

Royal Romanceo said:


> My questions are . Does it look genuine ? I am not very familiar with this make .
> The humming not working , is that a difficult job to fix . Would it be a DIY as I am have done some repairs on my other watches or would it need to go to service ? Any guesses on how much it would cost to fix ?
> 
> Thanks guys appreciated this !


 That Spaceview is a mix match of incorrect parts and that seller is very well known to sell some of the worst conversions on ebay. Do yourself a favor and look elsewhere. Nothing good would come out of buying that particular watch.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Bcasecollector said:


> That Spaceview is a mix match of incorrect parts and that seller is very well known to sell some of the worst conversions on ebay. Do yourself a favor and look elsewhere. Nothing good would come out of buying that particular watch.


 That comment alone from a respected Accutron collector on this forum should tell you all you need to know.


----------



## Royal Romanceo (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks mate


----------



## Heli jon (Aug 9, 2021)

Hi, looking to get my humming 1964 accutron serviced. All recommendations greatly appreciated.

Jon


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Heli jon said:


> Hi, looking to get my humming 1964 accutron serviced. All recommendations greatly appreciated.
> 
> Jon


 Paul at www.electricwatches.co.uk is a good place to start, but if he is not available then there is also www.watchrepairs.co.uk, who have one of mine currently


----------



## Heli jon (Aug 9, 2021)

Thank you


----------

